
From Shake Shack to Starbucks, the HK-China Standoff Is Proving Bad for Business - motivic
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/from-shake-shack-to-starbucks-the-hong-kong-china-standoff-is-proving-bad-for-business/
======
TurkishPoptart
With a flashpoint like this, it makes it easy to see where on the map MNCs
stand. This seems to be the beginning of the new cold war with China.

------
alexfromapex
Oh no the poor corporations, however will the helpless people take care of
themselves

